# BB TMIC fit a GA16DE?



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Anyone know if the TMIC setup on the BB SR20 setup work with the 1.6? Or how it's mounted on the engine? From the looks of it the TMIC was on the older engines and if they were low port then there might not be enough clearance on the GA16DE which is similar to the high port... 

anyone???


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

it looks like there might be some interference issues with the upper intake plenum, but then again anything is possible.... hmmm ...a sentra with a shaker hood
-dave


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

that's what I was thinking too but I've never seen the underside of that intercooler and how it mounts...


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

the underside bolts to the VC where there are brackets attached. My TMIC setup is on without the bracket and it holds fine. 

BTW, that engine is a highport.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

u could move the battery to the trunk and put the IC where the battery used to go. u might have to buy a couple of u-bends, but it would be a lot easier than trying to make it a FMIC.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well i'm just trying to find a cheap way to run the turbo right now... maybe later on I can switch to a fmic... i wonder if the mounts from the SR can mount to the brackets on the valve cover on the GA?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

FWIW, i moved my batt to the trunk with a $7 vented marine battery box from walmart. the 4gauge connectors and +/- wiring cost me about $20.00.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i've got my battery in the trunk already but I want to point my PR CAI in the direction of the inlet on the turbo and run the turbo in the compressed air in the shortest possible route to the engine... for the cheapest price! so for right now that is resting on the BB tmic setup...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

ah, i c


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Input*

It will cost you just as much to top mount that IC as it would for you to front or side mount that IC. Steel mandrel bends are cheap, and MANY people use the home depot couplers and clamps with decent success. You'r better off going side or front, besides it'll just be an interheater with no hood cutout!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

actually I thought about side mount as well as front mount... believe it or not I have a small intercooler already... my only problem is how I'd mount the intercooler because i plan on installing an additional tranny cooler on the other side so I don't have room there for the side mount... i wonder how much difference it will be with the CAI and the top mount intercooler and the side mount with CAI...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*HMMMM*

I'm assuming you'd be making your own CAI off the turbo? If so then it'd be useless to have a CAI and then stuff the intercooler in the hot engine bay. If that;s the case ditch the CAI, side mount that thing, and you'd be all set. I was originally going to side mount an IC and a 1st gen eclipse IC was about the best fit for a side mount and piping terminations. 

If your stuck on th eCAI, front mount the BB IC and do the CAI as well. TONS of SR20 people will front mount the BB IC without any problems.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

you should mount your oil cooler up top with a hood coop and front (or side) mount your intercooler like the a lot of the gtir drivers do it.
-dave


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

James...how much does the BB cost?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: HMMMM*



wes said:


> *I'm assuming you'd be making your own CAI off the turbo? If so then it'd be useless to have a CAI and then stuff the intercooler in the hot engine bay. If that;s the case ditch the CAI, side mount that thing, and you'd be all set. I was originally going to side mount an IC and a 1st gen eclipse IC was about the best fit for a side mount and piping terminations.
> 
> If your stuck on th eCAI, front mount the BB IC and do the CAI as well. TONS of SR20 people will front mount the BB IC without any problems. *



hmm that sounds like a good idea! well the BB ic is larger than the saab one I have now so I just might do that... 

the bb setup is costing me about 120 bucks with the stock piping but I should be able to spend 30 bucks more to get some bends.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

u can pick up used Isuzu NPR FMIC's relatively cheap, they're a decent size too. last time i bought one, it was only $200 and in very good condition
http://home.earthlink.net/~turbogus2/intercoolers.html


----------



## W10DET2020 (Sep 1, 2002)

Make me a nice offer and if you like and maybe I sell it to you if you want......maybe.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

no thanks got one.... maybe....


----------

